# "Black comedy" about DP w/Matthew Perry in works!!



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

OK, this scares me to death. I looked up any pre-production info at Internet Movie Database and it isn't in production. This is obviously in a very preliminary stage.

I don't know whether to laught or cry.

NAMI will have a fit. My sense is though, and this is truly odd, there is always some weird benefit to Hollywood networking. I'm just guessing, but John Cahouette ("Tarnation") -- when he has talked about his DP, I think some Hollywood folks have said, "what's that?" and there have to be a few people in the biz who have it.

But to have the guy who co-wrote/produced "Deuce Bigalow, Male Gigolo" (which I refuse to see) working on this.... well....

any publicity at this point is publicity. But tell me they'll get this right?????

I'm wondering if it will ever get past the planning stages. *This is nuts.*
--------------------------------------------------------

*ZAP 2 it
'Friends' Star Perry Comfortably 'Numb'
Actor will play a man who has depersonalization disorder :shock: 
April 18 2006*

Matthew PerryLOS ANGELES -- Matthew Perry, who last starred as a dentist in "The Whole Ten Yards," won't have any need for anesthetic in his latest film "Numb."

The former "Friends" actor will star in writer/director Harris Goldberg's dark comedy for Insight Films, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

Perry stars as a screenwriter who suffers from acute depersonalization disorder, a psychological condition that causes a person to feel detached from reality while seeming quite normal from the outside.

Inside, however, he's very aware and distressed about this persistent detachment, especially when he falls for a girl. Our hero systematically tries every therapy available in order to overcome his disorder and win her love.

Goldberg co-wrote and co-produced that comedy classic "Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo" and its European sequel. His writing credits also include the abysmal Dana Carvey film "Master of Disguise" and the outdoor hijinks of Seth Green and his pals in "Without a Paddle."

Perry, 36, has starred in "Fools Rush In," "Almost Heroes," "Serving Sara" and "The Whole Nine Yards" opposite Bruce Willis.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

God help us all. :roll:


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

sebastian said:


> God help us all. :roll:


LOLOLOLOLOLOL. Exactly how I feel. :lol:

I believe this will be very much like Jim Carrey sp? in "Me, Myself, and Irene" portraying "Multiple Personalities" which is really "Schizophrenia" which is really.............. Hollywood just can't get it right.


----------



## Neko (Feb 18, 2006)

While this will probably increase the awareness of DP, it will also probably misinform everyone on what it really is or make it seem like less of a serious disease. And seeing the credentials of the maker....ugh. Not looking forward to this.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

this dp is nothing to laugh about. i don't want people in the theates laughing about a movie where a guy has dp.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

livinginhell333 said:


> this dp is nothing to laugh about. i don't want people in the theates laughing about a movie where a guy has dp.


Living, I agree. I'm disgusted. Hollywood doesn't know squat about squat. Well a few people and that's it.

I will give instructions here for people to contact the NAMI Stigmabusters.

We send massive numbers of emails to production companies, studios, producers, even actors to complain about such films.

It usually changes nothing, but it keeps up awareness.

At the 2000 NAMI Convention there was a protest of the opening of "Me, Myself and Irene."

I believe in freedom of speech.

Bottom line, the average movie going public won't understand this at all. My hope is it never gets off the ground.

No, really I'm infuriated. But IMDB shows no record of it, which means it may not have actually been "studio greenlighted" and may end up stalled at this juncture.

Yes, God help us all.

Take Care,
D


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

You never know it might actually increase awareness of the issue and there might be a press backlash resulting in the public becoming well informed about it. It could be a catalyst for more psychiatrists to get involved with research, they say that there is no such thing as bad publicity right?


----------



## Prometheus_00 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't think the movie has to be bad. True, usually Hollywood isn't too exact when it comes to mental disorders (Beautiful Mind, anyone?) but still anything that raises awareness is good.

What I'm really wondering about is how they're going to "show" DP. To be able to create any empathy will require the viewer to see DP in some form.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

The problem i have with it is that i can see these studio execs sitting around with their Yes-Men scouring through the DSMV or whatever that mental disorder book is called, looking for something "new, fresh...wacky." They find this and think, "Oh cool, we'll have someone who's totally detached and he can act all quirky in his indifference. People will laugh. We'll make money."

Hollywood can make any movie they want to make. I'm not necessarily appalled of their "cheapening" of the disorder or anything like that. Or even the fact that it's a comedy. (After all, Life is Beautiful was a comedy too!) I just abhor the cheap parlour tricks that it always seems that Hollywood has to resort to in order to sell tickets. Granted, i haven't seen the movie yet...it could be the most original and creative expose on a mental disorder every put to celluloid. But with this director, and this "star" (Frankly i find Matthew Perry, along with the rest of his Friends co-stars about as hilarious as a parking ticket), i just don't see that happening.

But yeah, i guess it's a start in exposure for this disorder. That's something i suppose.

s.


----------



## Lunar Lander (Feb 17, 2006)

I was suffering from obsessive-compulsive disorder around the time that _As Good As It Gets_ came out, and I thought it was funny (and more accurate in some details than I expected). For me, it's therapuetic to laugh at my disorders, and while OCD is probably the malady in which you benefit most from that sort of perspective (it helps disarm your obsessions), I think this one does as well. Humor can be a way of accepting a lot of things, and as we know from Claire Weekes, acceptance of our symptoms can be a way of lessening them. I think some humor can break some of the anxiety.

I will cite here my pet observation that the people who take their symptoms the most seriously (including trying to find out what they "mean") tend to be the ones who get the most scared of them and thus are the ones who end up getting them worse.

I will also say that the trailer of a movie or it's pitch often takes a less sentimental, more crass perspective of it's subject than the actual movie does.

There's also a concern that the movie won't show how bad the disorder is, but I've benefitted from the stories of people here who found out that it wasn't as bad as they initially thought, and have had great recovery in finding out how much I can actually do while afflicted with it (which has lessened it greatly).


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

The problem I have with this is that people are now going to "know" what depersonalization disorder is, and its going to be all wrong. They'll have him so seperated from his body that he cant feel pain (which isnt how it works - I had it severe enough that pain didnt bother me, but I still "felt" it, just 10 times removed from me), and this is where the "hilarity" will enter - lots of stupid exposure therapies, gags where Mathew should feel pain from someone mugging him or dropping something on him, and he doesnt. I can just imagine how he'll be walking the girl he loves home, and a mugger walks out from an LA alley. He's petrified, but doesnt flinch when the mugger tries hitting him over the head, etc.....and he comes out of the situation looking like Superman to the girl. Really, I can see just how a superficial knowledge of DP would play into pathetic slapstick.....

From now on we'll be telling people, "Yes, I've got DP" and people will say "Wow- like from that movie Numb I saw last week! That must be awesome! You can probably do or put up with such and such, just like Mathew Perry! I wish I could feel no pain!" I can just feel this in my bones. And then it will be another 75 years before another movie about DP is made, and gets it all wrong again. Seriously - I need to make some sort of documentary. I didnt even like Tarnation. It was waaayyyy too narcissistic and demented, and it only touched upon depersonalization briefly- he had way more issues than that. I felt, when I watched it, that he was exploiting himself and his mother for fame in a wierd way. Sigh. We need something mainstream, intelligent, slick, and interesting. Guess I'm going to have to get together with my filmschool buddy about this some day. He just called me too.....This is NOT good. And I bet NAMI wont even talk much about it, because we're a minority there as well. People, if its still in the planning stages, write the screenwriter letters about the disorder and how it works. If not, noone is ever going to get it when you tell them you have DP.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

heres one link........... oh joy, even the depressed look perky up against us dpers

http://www.rottentomatoes.com/news/comments/?entryid=315917


----------



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

and the words mentally unstable are thrown around alot... here you go fill yer boots

http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=matthew+perry+depersonalization+disorder&btnG=Search&meta=


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

an actor who doesn't have dp can't possibly play it that well but then again perry has been through things as well like depression and drug addiction and what not, so maybe he would understand a little, even though most people here can feel pain i can't really feel pain, and if i do feel it it doesn't really hurt and i have no reaction or response to it.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Homeskooled said:


> And I bet NAMI wont even talk much about it, because we're a minority there as well. People, if its still in the planning stages, write the screenwriter letters about the disorder and how it works. If not, noone is ever going to get it when you tell them you have DP.


Dear Home,
I agree with your post in the main save the bit about NAMI. Everytime something like this appears, NAMI jumps on it, and NAMI does have more and more info on DP and other dissociative disorders. There was a recent meeting on this at my local NAMI.

The stigmabusters can't stop production of something like this, and I wouldn't want them to. As I said, I believe in freedom of speech, as nasty and painful as this is to us. Goes to show you, when you're in a minority, "funny jokes" in Hollywood films aren't so funny. One starts to understand what it is to be misunderstood, prejudged, etc.

What will happen, if this ever gets off the ground, which I have doubts about, is that when it has a production company and is greenlighted, NAMI will be informed.... there is a stigmawatch of Hollywood. As "stigmabusters" we recieve emails, mass emails to all members over the country. We are given addresses of everyone possible associated with the film. Also pickets are set up at openings.

My husband, and an old friend of mine have OCD, different kinds. "As Good As It Gets" was pretty well done considering, but what floored me was many of my "healthy" friends said, "What was wrong with Jack Nicholson? I didn't get it." Or they got a "stereotype" which implied that his love for Helen Hunt's character would "cure him" .. though he had a good line for her, "You make me want to take my medication." There wasn't enough in the psychiatrist's office however that could have given audiences a tad more info.

NAMI recognized "A Beautiful Mind" and Ron Howard as a breakthrough film for Hollywood and it was, though I had problems with it as a film. It was sloppy in parts, and wonderful in others. But in a theatre where I saw it I asked people what they though of it. They didn't get it, lol. They basically said, "Oh, it's about how love conquers all."

People are afraid to watch serious documentaries on mental illness -- healthy people. "Monk" about a guy w/OCD (which I've seen once I think -- I don't have cable) is found amusing. He is "eccentric" -- he "doesn't really have an illness." My cousin said,"Well we all have a little OCD don't we?" :roll: He will never understand how debilitating it is.

And even on shows like "Nightline" or "Primetime" or other interview shows, healthy people JUST DON'T GET IT.

But:
1. If this gets off the ground which I doubt, people might say, "what is depresonalization disorder" and promptly forget about it. 
2. The ads might catch the attention of some professionals
3. NAMI will wreak havoc and the studio won't understand why

As I said, there was great protest over "Me, Myself, and Irene" ... Jim Carey said, "It's just a movie, what's the fuss about." I believe he and the producer were invited to a NAMI convention and didn't show up.

NAMI follows the media very closely, and the stigmabusters do bring things to light and have caused the cancellation of certain TV epsiodes or prevented them from running, criticized the media, etc., etc., etc. Statements made by politicians. Yada.

Overall, I'm not worried about this, I'm just frustrated.

No one, No one, No one, even my very compassionate psychiatrist really understands the horror of DP/DR. And he REALLY tries. He believes me. He is reading Dr. Simeon's book as I type.

OK, gotta go, too much posting recently.

Some films about mental illness I thought were better were "One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest" which people STILL didn't understand, and "Ordinary People" which people did connect with more.

There are other films that have missed the mark. A Robin Williams film I forgot the name of, another called the "Caveman's Valentine." They came and went without much fanfare.

Also Matthew Perry, and the writer/producer ... ACH. Idon't even think this will fly for more than a weekend. THANK GOD! 
Best,
D 8)


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

To become a stigmabuster: register for free at http://www.nami.org 
anonymous like registering at DPSelfHelp. You can set up a 
profile, choose information you want to receive, etc. And choose to be a stigmabuster. You will receive monthly reports on things that need to be addressed.

I don't know if a non-member can get to these links. I gave some 
examples of recent stigmabusting. They also give you "boiler plate" letters to follow. You can write what you wish or change the words given.

*I forgot that they got really ticked at the TV show "Funny Farm" which didn't last that long, w/Ellen Burstyn?.....

1) StigmaBusters Alert - November 26, 2003 (100%) - 11/26/2003
Its name: "The Funny Farm." The combination of the name "Funny 
Farm" paired with a "crazy" slogan perpetuates stigma against 
people with mental illnesses. NAMI StigmaBusters recently 
participated in a......*

2) NAMI StigmaBusters Alert: October 1, 2004 (80%) - 10/01/2004
"Not only did the show represent a breach of professional ethics, 
but also, in the opinion of many, malpractice," declared NAMI 
executive director Michael J. Fitzpatrick, in a letter to CBS 
Chairman &......

3) NAMI StigmaBusters Alert: January 26, 2005 (79%) - 01/26/2005
*VTB's "Crazy for You Bear" for Valentine's Day features a 15-inch 
bear in a straitjacket. :shock: NAMI Vermont initiated the protest and 
organized a coalition of Vermont mental health advocates, supported 
by......* They don't miss much, LOL.

4) NAMI StigmaBusters Alert - October 29, 2004 (79%) - 10/28/2004
In understanding our concerns, the Media Relations Director did 
recall NAMI s Award to "General Hospital" actor, Maurice Benard, 
for disclosing his struggle with bipolar disorder. It took just one 
parent......

5) Breaking the Silence of Stigma (62%) - 02/14/2005
Editors Note: NAMI wishes to thank Schizophrenia Digest for 
allowing us to reprint this article in its entirety. So when 
schizophrenia struck her family, the Los Angeles resident combined 
her professional......

6) NAMI StigmaBuster Alert: July 15, 2005 (61%) - 07/15/2005
We were able to contact Wendy's Vice-President for Marketing. At 
NAMI's recent annual convention, representatives of the U.S. 
Department of Health & Human Services and U.S. Advertising Council 
presented......

*Fight Stigma: Become A StigmaBuster!*
NAMI StigmaBusters is a group of dedicated advocates across the 
country and around the world who seek to fight the inaccurate, 
hurtful representations of mental illness. Whether these images are 
found in TV, film, print, or other media, StigmBusters speak out 
and challenge stereotypes in an effort to educate society about the 
reality of mental illness and the courageous struggles faced by 
consumers and families every day. StigmaBusters' goal is to break 
down the barriers of ignorance, prejudice, or unfair discrimination 
by promoting education, understanding, and respect

*Each month, close to 20,000 advocates receive the NAMI 
StigmaBusters Alert, and it is read by countless others around the 
world online and in mental health centers, hospitals, universities 
and elsewhere. Numbers do count, so let your voice be heard.*

Become a StigmaBuster: Sign up to receive NAMI's StigmaBuster

Alerts 
Find out more about NAMI StigmaBusters and how you can report

stigma 
*Contact StigmaBusters - write to: [email protected] -- as non-members you can voice your concern now by emailing here.*

Discover In Our Own Voice, a powerful anti-stigma tool to change 
hearts, minds, and attitudes about mental illness.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

This is what probably happened. Some movie writer probably got the idea, "Hey lets do a romantic comedy where a guy can't feel emotions." So they searched and searched for a disorder and found depersonalization disorder. And unfortunately they probably stopped there instead of going deeper into the disorder.

Most psychiatrists do not understand derealization. I've never had one that understood it. Can we really expect Hollywood to understand it?

Has anyone ever seen Copycat with Sigourney Weaver about panic disorder? That was a pretty good movie.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

enngirl5 said:


> Has anyone ever seen Copycat with Sigourney Weaver about panic disorder? That was a pretty good movie.


I liked that movie too. In fact, as sad as this sounds, i thought to myself, "Well see, if things really get bad for me i can just stay in my house and chat on the internet with people like Sigourney Weaver. I could live with that."


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

Wow, hadn't thought of how this would stereo-type this disorder for those I have tried to explain it to. It is difficult to have a context for this done in an appropriate way. hmmm Maybe a talk show could have someone with this come on after the movie, as then it will be more widely known and some true light could be shown. I am so much better and know what is working for me. I am excited to see if it continues. Maybe it won't be long and none of us will have to worry about this anymore. I pray that this is so.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Hollywood rarely makes films about a subject unless there is the all important entertainment value of the film. As these productions, even what they consider low budget runs into millions of dollars, the intention is always to make a profit. This is a business after all.

I have always thought the subject of derealisation and depersonalisation too oblique a subject to capture fictionally and visually. What is it we as sufferers actually experience visually? How would it come across to the audience? At best, it would probably just come across as a bad version of a Lynch or Cronenberg style of film. People would think we're plain weird, and that is something I wouldn't want to see if this picture ever gets made.

I think a documentary is the only way of showing DP/DR from an honest, objective (or in my case, subjective) viewpoint.

I had planned to make such a documentary for some time, but had never gone ahead with it as writing about DP/DR I find quite difficult to express. It is definitely an important issue and it needs the input of the very people who put in the time and effort on these forums to come up with something; a valid and succinct way of describing the effect DP/DR has on everybody's personal lives, as it does mine.
If anyone has any suggestions, send me your ideas via e-mail.

Thanks

Tony


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

Anyone see Garden State? It's similar...


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Oddly enough, I take back SOME of my criticsm.

*I have it on good authority I can't reveal, that the writer/director Harris Goldberg sp? himself has DP! So at least there is personal insight. He's pretty bold in making a comedy with it -- and actually able to laugh at his predicament. I'd think someone in Hollywood would make a documentary or something. I don't know how he will portray this. But I swear this is true.*

There are a lot of people out there with DP. It amazes me. Some function well, others don't.

I swear to God this is true.
Best,
D


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

> Some function well, others don't.


I think that is just because some of us have it much worse then others.

The ones that fuction really well probably don't understand how bad it can really be for some people.

My DP/DR has reached extreams with my HPPD in the past where I would not even be happy calling it DP/DR or HPPD anymore.
It was more of a totally diffrent existence all together. Like I really was a diffrent form of existence, not even human so human mental illnesses did not even apply to me at all. Functioning was not possible at all, I was lucky that I even was able to breathe at all! Actually a few times I did have serious problems breathing. Not hypoventilation but more like no ventilation because I was to spaced and tripped out to be able to make my lungs work. I think I could have died from being so far out but thankfully I had friends around that were talking me through it all.

I think that it would be good for more people to know about DP/DR but I don't like the idea about this movie. I don't think that they should be making a comody about this illness because there is really nothing funny about it at all.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

LOSTONE said:


> > Some function well, others don't.
> 
> 
> I think that is just because some of us have it much worse then others.
> ...


Dear Lostone,
I agree with much of what you've said, and I agree ... those who have episodic DP/DR, or only one or the other, or those who have less severe DP/DR can't understand your experience, or mine. But we can't say that any suffering from this is any less for anyone. We all have very unique experiences.

I sometimes say re: other people here, "But for the Grace of God go I" and I feel I have a serious case. Chronic for so long. But for some, it sounds less horrible than OTHERS here. And we'll never know as we've never been in each other's skin.

I don't know how this film will turn out, however I've reconciled myself to the fact that publicity is publicity. Having this in the media is better than no exposure at all.

Believe me I'm SHOCKED that I'm saying this. But for Hollywood to actually be using a theme of depersonalization disorder astounds me now.

It's out there.

Best.
D


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Again, I should clarify, and I feel better about this. This is not a "Hollywood" film. This is an independent film. It will be shot in Canada. Low budget. This gives writer/producer Harris Goldberg far more leeway. I'm actually looking forward to how this turns out.

There are strange turns of events these days. I think slowly but surely the word is getting out. It takes time for these things.

I am starting to accept ambivalence more as well. I still see things in black or white or all bad or all good. This film is not all bad, and it has the potential to be good, and it could bring some small awareness about DP, just the term, to the forefront.

Best,
D


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah if it is an independent film then I actually have some hope that it will turn out good.

I guess we will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Triachus (Jan 23, 2006)

Personally, I feel no threat from this film. I'm amazed at how paranoid some of you are acting over something so harmless.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

Triachus said:


> Personally, I feel no threat from this film. I'm amazed at how paranoid some of you are acting over something so harmless.


Triachus,
I think paranoid is the wrong word. It is pain. Pain to think that there is still terrible stigma about mental illness and it is portrayed innaccurately time and time again.

I've had this for most of my life. I'm 47. I've waited long enough for stigma to go away.

I believe in freedom of speech, but I'm sickened by a generation of kids who believe more about what's on the internet and in films that what is in real life. And their parents know no better.

Yes, it is only a movie. But it is painful.

By the way, I just saw "United 93". Well worth seeing. Very powerful, very painful. Beautifully done. That's what I'd like to see re: a film about mental illness.

A great film about a neurological disorder is "Awakenings". An older film w/Robert DeNiro and Robin Williams. It is done with compassion.

I like people who have empathy and compassion. And I like films to educate and entertain.

I'm old fashioned.

I expect a lot from film. Maybe too much. I have an MA in film, so I've studied its history. Film/TV have a tremendous impact on culture. Good and bad.

Best,
D


----------



## LOSTONE (Jul 9, 2005)

Yeah Awakenings was one of the best films about mental illness ever.

I also really liked Rain man with Dustin Hoffman.

Both movies were really good and I was still able to laugh and make fun of them both even though they were not really comedies.

I have a gripe about all movies that have been made in the past 10 or so years anyway. It seems to me that most movies these days lack any sort of intelligent writing or directing. It is like we are paying to go see special effects and one liner movies and thats it. What happen to all the good story lines in movies? Star Wars 1,2,3 made it very clear to me that movies are not anything like they used to be and I think that over time Hollywood is going to start loosing a lot of money if they don't change the way they do business soon. There have only been like about 10 or so good movies that I have seen in the past 10 years I think and Brokeback Mountain was not one of the good ones. Well actually I would not even know because I did not even watch it. I don't watch most movies that come out anymore because most all of the new movies have about the worth of my big toenail!


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

If any of you ever get the chance to see Signs of Life (it's German), do yourself a favour and check it out. It's just been reissued on DVD. It's sad and beautiful and done in an incredibly subtle way. The main character suffers a concussion or some sort of head trauma and after his "recovery" one witnesses his complete mental collapse. I don't know why it is i love this movie so much but just thinking about it sends shivers up my spine.

s.


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

Prometheus_00 said:


> I don't think the movie has to be bad. True, usually Hollywood isn't too exact when it comes to mental disorders (Beautiful Mind, anyone?) but still anything that raises awareness is good.
> 
> What I'm really wondering about is how they're going to "show" DP. To be able to create any empathy will require the viewer to see DP in some form.


Beautiful Mind was such a great movie until I found out the true story without all the add-ons D: It still is a nice movie, it was just kind of sad to find out half the stuff in it wasn't true.

edit- oh, wow, this is an old thread.... oops.


----------



## Pain and Light (Jul 22, 2011)

abc1i7849 said:


> Beautiful Mind was such a great movie until I found out the true story without all the add-ons D: It still is a nice movie, it was just kind of sad to find out half the stuff in it wasn't true.
> 
> edit- oh, wow, this is an old thread.... oops.


It's okay as far as I'm concerned, I'm glad to see a thread about Numb, even if it is really old. For what it's worth, I rented it from Netflix a while back and liked it enough to buy it. It doesn't bother me that an actor who doesn't have DP played the part of someone who does- though I do think that it really helps that it was written by someone who lives with DP. As someone who has experienced DP for as long as I can remember, for the life of me, I wouldn't know how to act the part. And while I'm not a fan of Matthew Perry (I can't begin to tell you how much I loathe all things and people associated with Friends. *shudder*), I thought he did a pretty good job- I really felt empathy for his character.


----------



## DeadFish (Aug 2, 2011)

Watched this movie recently, with my fiancee. Who I have told in the past that I have DP... she kinda never understood what exactly DP was but I was hoping this movie would help. I felt uncomfortable at certain scenes and tried to keep a poker face during the whole movie. 
I gotta say it was pretty good, but now I can only imagine what she thinks of my disorder that is very light compared to others on this site and especially Mr. Perry. To the point I think my girl forgot about my dp, and was more curious why I was kinda vague when she said "wow, thats pretty horrible - no emotions."

meh.

I burned it to dvd though.


----------

